

Rogue waves, not tsunamis, move Aran Island rocks - pwg
http://summitcountyvoice.com/2012/05/01/rogue-waves-not-tsunamis-move-aran-island-rocks/

======
dccoolgai
What is this I don't even

~~~
opiumden
I believe the thesis here is that big waves, generated by big storms, have the
ability to move big rocks. So it's not just the tsunamis that you need to
watch out for once you've carefully placed all your 78 ton boulders in your
rock garden.

